
Ask HN: Are non-collaborative, non-realtime web software looked down upon? - darkhorse13
I have a neat little idea for a product that I have wanted to build for quite some time. Basically, its a personal tool (in the same vain as excel) that runs in your own computer. A lot of it has to do with form building and CRUD operations (along with pre-save, post-save signals). However, everywhere I look these days, everything is realtime, collaborative and always on. I simply do not have the team&#x2F;energy&#x2F;money&#x2F;skills to pull off something like that. Are tools like the one I described (single user based, runs on your computer with a local db) looked down upon these days?
======
wsh
If you’re building a portfolio piece, to get a job working on web-based
software, it might be better to make it a web-based application.

If the software is for yourself or other users, however, judge it first by how
well it _meets those users’ needs_ , not by whether it uses a trendy
programming paradigm, language, or architecture.

I wouldn’t think less of anyone for delivering a stand-alone desktop or mobile
application, if it gets the job done. Sometimes there isn’t much value in
sharing information continually with other users or a central service, and the
privacy of locally-stored data can be an advantage.

